# Offset Smoker Recommendations



## Creosote (Dec 5, 2021)

I retired a couple of years ago and have always grilled but ready and wanting to learn to smoke good old BBQ. Just the wife and I and will only be cooking a brisket and ribs at a time and/or a couple of butts and chicken, pork loin etc. I definitely want a stick burner because I have access to cutting all the red oaks, post oaks and white oaks I could ever use. I have set my purchase price at $1500.00 to $2000.00 and want as good of a heavy duty offset as I can get. I have been looking at the Horizon 20" Classic "Icon" and adding the convection plate. It seems to be heavy duty and the photos on their site make the unit look pretty dang nice. One question I have is on the thermometer probe port it states 1/2 inch threaded and I have purchased a nice port off of Amazon that is a touch over 3/4ths. Does anyone know if they will custom change something as simple as a port or not? Any and all recommendations for this smoker or any others you prefer, pros and cons, etc. will be extremely appreciated. Thanks to all in advance.


----------



## golfpro2301 (Dec 5, 2021)

that budget for offset is tough. Usually get thin metal and or poor draft with stack in wrong location

for offset I would focus on following:
20-24” diameter
Stack at grate level
Stack min 4”ID
Thickness 3/16”+
correct location and appropriate size vents on FB

with that said I am not familiar with Horizon. I know a lot of people have good things say about brazos smoker and believe that is around $1500ish if can still get one. Check out FB marketplace


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 5, 2021)

I have a custom offset from Bell Fabrications located in Tulsa. 30x48 3/8in steel. Weighs about 1000lb. High quality smoker and I paid just under 1500. Price changes with custom changes. My smoker is in the link below





						Short Rib Burnt Ends On The Stickburner
					

Howdy smokers. Cold snowy day here in Tennessee. Fired up the stickburner for some burnt ends and beans.  Started off with some boneless beef short ribs These had great marbling. Seasoned with Jeff's Texas rub Got some beans ready Got the smoker running 250 using hickory and cherry Thin blue...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




Here is Craig bells contact info





						:::Bell Fabrications:::Custom Grills and Smokers
					

A free web template designed by Web-Kreation.com and released under the Creative Common Attribution v2.5.



					www.bellfab.com
				




I saved 900 bucks in freight shipping by picking it up in person

Several of us have smokers from him and I haven't seen anyone complain yet


----------



## Creosote (Dec 5, 2021)

Appreciate the info GolfPro and TNJake. I will give him a call and I looked at his site and what seems strange is the smoke stack is optional. TNJake , your smoker looks like a beast and I bet you can put a heck of a lot of meat on that thing. Don't know if I need 30" diameter or not, guess if I am having one built might as well.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 5, 2021)

Creosote said:


> Appreciate the info GolfPro and TNJake. I will give him a call and I looked at his site and what seems strange is the smoke stack is optional. TNJake , your smoker looks like a beast and I bet you can put a heck of a lot of meat on that thing. Don't know if I need 30" diameter or not, guess if I am having one built might as well.


On his site he's just listing options. Obviously you need a smoke stack lol. Give him a call and tell him what you want. 

 Displaced Texan
 has a 24x48. Maybe he'll chime in


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 5, 2021)

Bell Fab smoker owners
					

Bell owners:  Please post any pros/cons, comments, pictures.  There doesn't seem to be anything to find out there and I am desperate for info.    Please respond and thanks in advance,  Joe




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 5, 2021)

Bell Fabrications Smoker
					

After years of using charcoal smokers I finally pulled the trigger and decided to go with a good backyard offset smoker. After thorough research I was just about to buy a 20" Horizon when I stumbled across a YouTube video that mentioned a pit builder based out of Tulsa, OK. I live in Oklahoma so...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 5, 2021)

A few more recent owners


----------



## Creosote (Dec 5, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Bell Fabrications Smoker
> 
> 
> After years of using charcoal smokers I finally pulled the trigger and decided to go with a good backyard offset smoker. After thorough research I was just about to buy a 20" Horizon when I stumbled across a YouTube video that mentioned a pit builder based out of Tulsa, OK. I live in Oklahoma so...
> ...


Jake, I will definitely make the drive and pick it up to save the shipping. I think it's about 3 1/2-hour drive for me.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 5, 2021)

Creosote said:


> Jake, I will definitely make the drive and pick it up to save the shipping. I think it's about 3 1/2-hour drive for me.


Good deal. It's a heck of a smoker for the price. I drove almost 10hr one way for mine. He builds quick as well so that's a perk. You could order tomorrow and have your smoker in a few weeks. Most builders are booked for months to a year right now


----------



## Creosote (Dec 5, 2021)

I just have to figure out the size I need. It's just the wife and I so I won't be cooking much more than a brisket or a butt or two or a couple of racks of ribs at a time. Quick question on wood, I cut my own firewood and will have all the red oak and white oak I need readily available just have to cure it. Do you or can you use the dark heart wood that a lot of the oaks have in them. I know in water oaks and post oaks it can be almost black in the heart.


----------



## chesterinflorida (Dec 5, 2021)

Where about do you live?  That makes a big difference.  Also, check local adds like Craigslist or Facebook. Sometimes you see a 3k pit for less than 2k that are basically new.  People get these and figure out they don’t have the time.  Their is a nice 20x 42 Klose pit for sale near me right now that if I were in the market, I would be all over.


----------



## Creosote (Dec 5, 2021)

chesterinflorida said:


> Where about do you live?  That makes a big difference.  Also, check local adds like Craigslist or Facebook. Sometimes you see a 3k pit for less than 2k that are basically new.  People get these and figure out they don’t have the time.  Their is a nice 20x 42 Klose pit for sale near me right now that if I were in the market, I would be all over.


I live between Pittsburg and Gilmer in East Texas.


----------



## chesterinflorida (Dec 5, 2021)

Creosote said:


> I live between Pittsburg and Gilmer in East Texas.


Well you live in the offset capital of the world then.  If you have some patience, a good make will come on the used market place.  Austin Smoke Works,  Klose, Gator Pits, Lonestar Grillz, Pitmaker, Jambo, Pitts by JJ and many other are made all around you.  These are all high quality.

One less expensive model, still made halfway local to you, but still good quality is Tejas smokers.  If I were you I would start researching these different makes on this and other sites and learn all you can. You should be able to stumble on a good one.


----------



## 1MoreFord (Dec 5, 2021)

Creosote said:


> ..................... Do you or can you use the dark heart wood that a lot of the oaks have in them................



Absolutely.  In fact if the splits are large enough for you to split out the heart into a separate split it will tend to dry faster than the outer portions of the tree.  Center splits like this also light easier than the outer splits.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Dec 5, 2021)

Creosote said:


> I just have to figure out the size I need. It's just the wife and I so I won't be cooking much more than a brisket or a butt or two or a couple of racks of ribs at a time. Quick question on wood, I cut my own firewood and will have all the red oak and white oak I need readily available just have to cure it. Do you or can you use the dark heart wood that a lot of the oaks have in them. I know in water oaks and post oaks it can be almost black in the heart.


As far as size goes, get more than you think you'll need and one day you'll say, "I should've gone bigger." For the wood, as long as it's seasoned properly, I would smoke with it. The moisture content is critical to thin blue smoke...


----------



## Creosote (Dec 6, 2021)

What is the largest you should go and still have a single lid. At 3/8th inch thick I just don't know how long the cook chamber could be and still manage a single lid, I would think it would be dang heavy. ??? 24" or maybe 30" diameter. I would like a 30" diameter but would a 36" long cooking chamber make the lid way to heavy at 30" diameter. These may be very stupid questions but I don't know much about firebox size to cooking chamber size for drafting and the heat/smoke transfer needed. What size of cooking chamber would be needed for a brisket and two racks of ribs?


----------



## Creosote (Dec 6, 2021)

1MoreFord said:


> Absolutely.  In fact if the splits are large enough for you to split out the heart into a separate split it will tend to dry faster than the outer portions of the tree.  Center splits like this also light easier than the outer splits.


The trees I cut range in 20 to 24 inch diameter so the heart would is easily large enough to take out as a split on its own. I dropped a 16" white oak yesterday and the heartwood center split out easily and was a good 2.5 to 3" diameter


----------



## Cody_Mack (Dec 6, 2021)

Regarding the thermometer connection, 1/2” NPT threads measure just over 3/4” OD, so you are fine there.

Rick


----------



## daspyknows (Dec 6, 2021)

I have the Horizon 20 inch Marshall smoker and and very happy with it.  Even happier are my friends who get to eat the results.


----------



## golfpro2301 (Dec 6, 2021)

Creosote said:


> What is the largest you should go and still have a single lid. At 3/8th inch thick I just don't know how long the cook chamber could be and still manage a single lid, I would think it would be dang heavy. ??? 24" or maybe 30" diameter. I would like a 30" diameter but would a 36" long cooking chamber make the lid way to heavy at 30" diameter. These may be very stupid questions but I don't know much about firebox size to cooking chamber size for drafting and the heat/smoke transfer needed. What size of cooking chamber would be needed for a brisket and two racks of ribs?



36x30 CC is roughly 23.5sq ft. 3/8” is around 15.5lb per sq dr bringing total pipe weight to around 365lbs.For estimate you can say door is 1/4 of tank or in this case 91lb. Now it will be less as door will not be exactly 1/4 of tank but will get you in ball park. You can use counter weight to help with raising lid


----------



## 1MoreFord (Dec 7, 2021)

Creosote said:


> The trees I cut range in 20 to 24 inch diameter so the heart would is easily large enough to take out as a split on its own. I dropped a 16" white oak yesterday and the heartwood center split out easily and was a good 2.5 to 3" diameter



I didn't do a decent explanation previously.  I can't remember the proper names of each section of the tree but the heart is the near dead center section with very little sap in it. The next outer layer is the living, growing section with the vast majority of the sap flow followed by the bark.  The bark is the trees surface protection.  Because of the lack of sap the heart will dry first, followed by the outer layer.  Try to split everything into triangles so you have a knife edge to light.  Place the knife edge lightly into contact with the coal base.  Some folks worry about the bark but it burns fine if you light the wood first.  You can use larger 3" splits if they are properly dried and in triangles.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Dec 7, 2021)

Creosote said:


> What is the largest you should go and still have a single lid. At 3/8th inch thick I just don't know how long the cook chamber could be and still manage a single lid, I would think it would be dang heavy. ??? 24" or maybe 30" diameter. I would like a 30" diameter but would a 36" long cooking chamber make the lid way to heavy at 30" diameter. These may be very stupid questions but I don't know much about firebox size to cooking chamber size for drafting and the heat/smoke transfer needed. What size of cooking chamber would be needed for a brisket and two racks of ribs?


I don't know that there is a size limit on a single door and yes it could be very heavy, but I feel sure that most fabricators would build it either way that you would want. Many will offer some sort of lift assist such as counter weights. Another option is the fridge style smoker where the door(s) open like refrigerator doors. As for the firebox size to cook chamber size, the custom builders have it dialed in pretty good, but I think that the opening between the 2 is the most important along with exhaust stack placement and size. 

 daveomak
 has a calculator that will explain it all https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...eady-to-use-rev5-6-19-15.172425/#post_1264161.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## Creosote (Dec 7, 2021)

I have been rethinking size and believe a 24 inch firebox at 16 to 18" long and a 24" by 48" cooking chamber. I looked at Feldon's guide and the 16" length on the firebox is 100% differential and the 18" length is 112.6% differential if that makes much of a difference. I would think going 48 inches long I might need two lids, any comments.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 7, 2021)

Mines 48 long. Doubt I could open the door if it was a single


----------



## Creosote (Dec 7, 2021)

Is yours 24" or 30" diameter and what diameter and length is your firebox. I called Mr. Bell yesterday and left a message and then emailed him this morning. Something else I am curious about, I see a lot of the smokers with a grease drain, important or not? I had no idea it was this tough just figuring out the size, thickness, firebox to cooking chamber ratio etc. I really don't know how long the firebox should be other than what I saw on Feldon's calculations.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 7, 2021)

My smoker is 30x48. Firebox is 20x22. Has a grease drain. Comes in handy when cleaning


----------



## chesterinflorida (Dec 7, 2021)

No need to get a thirty inch diameter pit.  Heck it just you and your wife from your original message,  and yes their is the occasional bigger cook, but it doesn’t sound like you are feeding an army.  I think 20-24” is perfect for you.  The larger diameter may flow a little better, but look for something well designed from the getgo like a workhorse pit 1957 or 1969 pit and you will have a smaller.  They tend to have longer fire boxes.


----------



## Creosote (Dec 7, 2021)

Mr. Bell got back to me today and what we came up with is a 24 x 48 with a 20 x 20 firebox and made of 3/8th inch steel. After seeing the one TNJake has and Mr. Bell site, "Bell Fabrications" out of Tulsa photos it looks like he puts out a fantastic pit. It has two ports for Thermometers, a probe port, pot warmer, ash dump, firebox cooking grate, two levels of cooking grates, at a very good price. He is 60 days out for finished smokers so I will just sit and be extremely impatient until I get it. I looked at the 1957 and I can get this for half the price plus it's only a 3 hour drive for me to pick it up. I feel like a kid in a candy store right now.


----------



## Creosote (Dec 7, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> On his site he's just listing options. Obviously you need a smoke stack lol. Give him a call and tell him what you want.
> 
> Displaced Texan
> has a 24x48. Maybe he'll chime in


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 7, 2021)

When I ordered it was less than a 2 week wait lol. He's got pretty popular over the last couple years. Congrats on the pit you won't be disappointed. Also he sends build pics to you as he is fabricating


----------



## Creosote (Dec 7, 2021)

TNJake, Mr. Bell got back with me today and got the baby ordered. He is 60 days out and it's gonna cost me $1200.00 plus tax and that's with me picking it up. He is one heck of a nice guy and we went through everything on what I was looking for and his recommendations and he's got me fixed up. I appreciate you dropping his name to me. If you didn't see the post above we decided on a 24 x 48 with 2 lids and he puts a 20 x 20 firebox on that size with it 3/8th inch thick. I think the only option I had added was the stainless on the handles to keep them cool.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 7, 2021)

Good deal bud. Glad to help. And you are correct. Craig is a heck of a nice guy


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 7, 2021)

Order you a couple of these
Tel-Tru BQ300 Barbecue Thermometer, 3 inch black dial with zones, 4 inch stem, 100/500 degrees F 
The smoker is already tapped and threaded for them


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 7, 2021)

Mine are the glow in the dark version.....10 bucks more
Tel-Tru BQ300 Barbecue Thermometer, 3 inch glow dial with zones, 4 inch stem, 100/500 degrees F


----------



## chesterinflorida (Dec 7, 2021)

Creosote said:


> TNJake, Mr. Bell got back with me today and got the baby ordered. He is 60 days out and it's gonna cost me $1200.00 plus tax and that's with me picking it up. He is one heck of a nice guy and we went through everything on what I was looking for and his recommendations and he's got me fixed up. I appreciate you dropping his name to me. If you didn't see the post above we decided on a 24 x 48 with 2 lids and he puts a 20 x 20 firebox on that size with it 3/8th inch thick. I think the only option I had added was the stainless on the handles to keep them cool.


Cool.  Looks like you got a good pit at a good price.


----------



## Displaced Texan (Dec 7, 2021)

Looks like you are getting one similar to mine. I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Creosote (Dec 8, 2021)

Displaced Texan said:


> Looks like you are getting one similar to mine. I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Creosote (Dec 8, 2021)

Displaced Texan, (TN Jake you can jump in here too) quick question on your 24 x 48. Do you have any smoke loss between the doors when they are closed and/or do you have a probe port on yours. I am having a probe port installed for a thermowork smoke and don't know if it will fit between the edge of the door and the end of the cook chamber or have to go through the end of the cook chamber?


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 8, 2021)

I don't have any smoke loss between the doors or the firebox door. I don't use probes other than my instant read very often so I don't have a probe port. I do believe 

 Displaced Texan
 has a probe port on his


----------



## Displaced Texan (Dec 8, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> I don't have any smoke loss between the doors or the firebox door. I don't use probes other than my instant read very often so I don't have a probe port. I do believe
> 
> Displaced Texan
> has a probe port on his


No, mine does NOT have a probe port. You had actually suggested to me once not to use probes because the doors being so heavy would probably date/destroy the wires.


----------



## Displaced Texan (Dec 8, 2021)

Creosote said:


> Displaced Texan, (TN Jake you can jump in here too) quick question on your 24 x 48. Do you have any smoke loss between the doors when they are closed and/or do you have a probe port on yours. I am having a probe port installed for a thermowork smoke and don't know if it will fit between the edge of the door and the end of the cook chamber or have to go through the end of the cook chamber?


Hi there. Extremely minimal smoke loss if any at all. Certainly nothing that prevents me from keeping the temps up in the pit. 

I think on a FB page I once saw someone write in a thread about the use of gaskets that it is a smoker, not a pressure cooker lol. I thought that was accurate and a good point. Maybe it was somewhere on this forum. 

Believe me, you will have no trouble keeping the temps up in your Bell Fab.


----------



## Creosote (Dec 8, 2021)

Displaced Texan said:


> No, mine does NOT have a probe port. You had actually suggested to me once not to use probes because the doors being so heavy would probably date/destroy the wires.


----------



## Creosote (Dec 8, 2021)

I have the thermo works smoke and that is why I was wondering if you had a probe port to prevent running the wires where the doors would lay on them. The probe port is installed on the left of the smoker in the picture. I installed it in this piece of garbage inherited with the property. It requires a 27/32 bit but I used a step up bit and just wallowed it out a touch on the inside and outside. This will hold three themowork cables and probes without a problem and probably more. You must have me confused with someone else on the probe port destroying the wires.


----------



## Displaced Texan (Dec 8, 2021)

Creosote said:


> I have the thermo works smoke and that is why I was wondering if you had a probe port to prevent running the wires where the doors would lay on them. The probe port is installed on the left of the smoker in the picture. I installed it in this piece of garbage inherited with the property. It requires a 27/32 bit but I used a step up bit and just wallowed it out a touch on the inside and outside. This will hold three themowork cables and probes without a problem and probably more. You must have me confused with someone else on the probe port destroying the wires.


Actually, you quoted me quoting 

 TNJAKE
. He was the one I had a conversation with about the doors and wires.


----------



## Creosote (Dec 14, 2021)

Displaced Texan said:


> Actually, you quoted me quoting
> 
> TNJAKE
> . He was the one I had a conversation with about the doors and wires.


Do you know the length and width of your smoker? I have a 33 x 66" slab where I will be putting mine when I get it and the length won't be any problem, I'm just hoping it's not wider than 33 inches.


----------



## Displaced Texan (Dec 14, 2021)

Creosote said:


> Do you know the length and width of your smoker? I have a 33 x 66" slab where I will be putting mine when I get it and the length won't be any problem, I'm just hoping it's not wider than 33 inches.


Not off hand. I’ll be home in a while and will check.


----------



## Displaced Texan (Dec 14, 2021)

Wheel base is 27 1/4". Width of pit to edge of front shelf is right at 40". Sounds like you should be good to go on that slab.


----------



## Creosote (Dec 15, 2021)

Displaced Texan said:


> Wheel base is 27 1/4". Width of pit to edge of front shelf is right at 40". Sounds like you should be good to go on that slab.


Definitely appreciate your time and info. I was out clearing an area to increase the yard size to run an electric fence to help prevent the wild hogs from tearing up the yard and looked at the slab and wondered "what the heck is the width gonna be on that smoker and is it gonna fit". The width of the slab is plenty wide with 5 3/4" to spare and that's great news. Six weeks and counting and can't wait.


----------



## Displaced Texan (Dec 15, 2021)

Creosote said:


> Definitely appreciate your time and info. I was out clearing an area to increase the yard size to run an electric fence to help prevent the wild hogs from tearing up the yard and looked at the slab and wondered "what the heck is the width gonna be on that smoker and is it gonna fit". The width of the slab is plenty wide with 5 3/4" to spare and that's great news. Six weeks and counting and can't wait.


Happy to help.


----------



## BenCarlson (Dec 15, 2021)

I also have the Bell Fab rig you just ordered. Absolutely love it. I will also add that there is little to no smoke loss through the double doors. 

I will say this, even with the handle attached for moving it, I'd enlist some help to get it to your pad. It is an absolute tank. If you have 4 wheels like Jake it probably isn't a problem, but mine only has two and it is a struggle to move it without help.


----------



## Creosote (Dec 15, 2021)

BenCarlson said:


> I also have the Bell Fab rig you just ordered. Absolutely love it. I will also add that there is little to no smoke loss through the double doors.
> 
> I will say this, even with the handle attached for moving it, I'd enlist some help to get it to your pad. It is an absolute tank. If you have 4 wheels like Jake it probably isn't a problem, but mine only has two and it is a struggle to move it without help.


When I talked to Craig and ordered it, he said it was close to a thousand pounds and I only have the two wheels so it's got to be a beast to move about. Once I get it home it's going between two oak trees on a slab and staying there. I can just back the U-Haul up to the slab and unload it right to the slab. I wouldn't even want to move Jake's around with those wheels on his. I have a truck but I think I will rent a U-Haul open trailer to haul it, not nearly as high as the bed of a truck and I really don't want to unload it with a come-along with the truck under a tree limb or even a tractor. U-Haul only charges $14.95 a day for the size I need and that's pretty cheap shipping. Do you happen to have a probe port  installed for thermometer cables.


----------



## Displaced Texan (Dec 15, 2021)

Creosote said:


> When I talked to Craig and ordered it, he said it was close to a thousand pounds and I only have the two wheels so it's got to be a beast to move about. Once I get it home it's going between two oak trees on a slab and staying there. I can just back the U-Haul up to the slab and unload it right to the slab. I wouldn't even want to move Jake's around with those wheels on his. I have a truck but I think I will rent a U-Haul open trailer to haul it, not nearly as high as the bed of a truck and I really don't want to unload it with a come-along with the truck under a tree limb or even a tractor. U-Haul only charges $14.95 a day for the size I need and that's pretty cheap shipping. Do you happen to have a probe port  installed for thermometer cables.


Make sure the ramp on the U Haul is wide enough for the wheels. Ask me how I know lol. Craig had to improvise and luckily had some platforms we could use to get the beast in the truck by setting them across the ramp. I had to get some plywood planks at home to get it out.


----------



## BenCarlson (Dec 15, 2021)

Creosote said:


> When I talked to Craig and ordered it, he said it was close to a thousand pounds and I only have the two wheels so it's got to be a beast to move about. Once I get it home it's going between two oak trees on a slab and staying there. I can just back the U-Haul up to the slab and unload it right to the slab. I wouldn't even want to move Jake's around with those wheels on his. I have a truck but I think I will rent a U-Haul open trailer to haul it, not nearly as high as the bed of a truck and I really don't want to unload it with a come-along with the truck under a tree limb or even a tractor. U-Haul only charges $14.95 a day for the size I need and that's pretty cheap shipping. Do you happen to have a probe port  installed for thermometer cables.



Negative I do not. I just use the two Tel Tru thermometers that I put into the threaded ports on the doors. Works perfect. Jake already linked the ones that I have in mine


----------



## Creosote (Dec 15, 2021)

Displaced Texan said:


> Make sure the ramp on the U Haul is wide enough for the wheels. Ask me how I know lol. Craig had to improvise and luckily had some platforms we could use to get the beast in the truck by setting them across the ramp. I had to get some plywood planks at home to get it out.


Appreciate the heads up. Will definitely try to have all bases covered for the U-Haul.


----------



## Creosote (Dec 16, 2021)

Displaced Texan said:


> Make sure the ramp on the U Haul is wide enough for the wheels. Ask me how I know lol. Craig had to improvise and luckily had some platforms we could use to get the beast in the truck by setting them across the ramp. I had to get some plywood planks at home to get it out.


Did you use a trailer or a truck. The 5' x 9' utility trailer has a 4' 9" ramp and I was thinking of using the 4' by 7' utility trailer and just taking my own ramps, I have heavy duty ramps that should work great for rolling the beast onto a trailer.


----------



## Displaced Texan (Dec 16, 2021)

Creosote said:


> Did you use a trailer or a truck. The 5' x 9' utility trailer has a 4' 9" ramp and I was thinking of using the 4' by 7' utility trailer and just taking my own ramps, I have heavy duty ramps that should work great for rolling the beast onto a trailer.


I was driving all the way back to IL and could only get a 19' Ryder truck. I should have gotten a U Haul since their ramps sit much lower. The trailer will likely be no issue.


----------



## Creosote (Jan 8, 2022)

I hate to be a pain and bother everyone again and I am probably overthinking all aspects of a smoker but I want it to be a great set up and one I will be happy to cook on and will never have to replace. I am also getting extremely antsy and wanting Mr. Bell to get started on my smoker. I guess I am curious as to why he doesn't like end doors on the firebox (read several old posts he is not a fan of them) and I think I want and need a side door, Pros and Cons please. Who uses tuning plates and pros and cons, do I need them, does it make smoking easier, do you get better results? Do Mr. Bell's smokers now come standard with the triangular exhaust modification (aaron franklin's from an old post) or what type of smoke stack set up? Who likes a folding smoke stack or not? Insulated firebox or not needed on a 24 x 48 with a 20 x 20 firebox and is the 20 x 20 firebox a good size or would a 24 x 20 be better. My question on the firebox size is not so much the cold weather but the wind in east Texas. I have also read Aaron's books and he cooks with a pan of water in his smokers for moistures, do yall place a pan of water while smoking. Again I am a newbie and appreciate everyone's inputs and pros and cons.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Jan 8, 2022)

A lot of questions, but I'll try to give you my opinion on each or rather what I do, right or wrong...

As to end doors, I light a chimney of lump to get my smoker going and then add splits to build the bed. Once ashed over, it is difficult to dump it into the firebox through the end door on my of my TMG reverse flow pit. My Oklahoma Joe Highland with the top-opening front door, it's very easy to pour the lit coals in or simply light them in the firebox. I do think that a side/top opening door will let out a lot of heat when opened to throw in another split, but the temp recovers quickly.

I have tuning plates in my Oklahoma Joe Highland, it is a forward flow smoker. I believe that they even out the temps across the cook chamber. My TMG is reverse flow and no tuning plates.

As for the folding stack, it works great for smokers with tall stacks that may be transported from place to place. Other than that, I'm not sure. Stack design is something for the experts, such as 

 daveomak
, to address.

I would think that in Texas you wouldn't gain much from an insulated firebox unless y'all get very cold in the winter. 3/8" thick metal, if that's what you opted for, is a lot of insulation by itself. I don't have one on either smoker, but I have used welding blankets on my Oklahoma Joe during the winter, it is made of thin metal.

When I first started smoking on an offset, Oklahoma Joe Highland, I used a water pan. Now, I almost never use one in either smoker. Try it both ways and see what works best for you. A water pan can be simply an aluminum pan filled with water. When I used it, I didn't use anything other than water in the pan because I couldn't tell a difference between say apple juice and water and I did try a couple of different liquids.


----------



## Creosote (Jan 8, 2022)

GonnaSmoke, I just think it would be so much easier having a top lid and a side door on the firebox, especially if I have it designed to cook hamburgers, grill steaks or whatever. I will definitely play with the water but I am glad to hear it's not necessary. Appreciate your response.


----------



## BenCarlson (Jan 8, 2022)

So I'm a little confused. Why not just buy a weber kettle rather than get an offset designed to grill burgers and steaks? It'd be massively cheaper and better suited for the job.

I understand your interest in a door at the end of the firebox but I dont think it's necessary. Plenty of air gets into the fire from the intake in the end of the box. And as noted the top door makes it easy to add charcoal and splits. It's 3/8" steel. It recovers quickly and holds heat very well.

Foldable smoke stack? I saw that on a Meat Church video. Mine doesn't leave it's parking spot so I don't need it.

As far as the tuning plate. I like it on my Bell Fab. It keeps the side closer to the firebox from getting en fuego. In my smoker it keeps the Temps roughly 25° cooler than the stack end. Perfectly acceptable for me on a stick burner. 

I understand you're giving this purchase a very hard look. It's a lot of money. However, I can't count how many times I've walked out to check my fire and temps only to find them both be perfect. I then turn to my wife and say, "This thing is worth every single penny."


----------



## Creosote (Jan 8, 2022)

BenCarlson said:


> So I'm a little confused. Why not just buy a weber kettle rather than get an offset designed to grill burgers and steaks?
> [/QU
> I plan on smoking brisket, ribs, butts, cabrito and whatever else I can shoot, catch or buy. I thought it might be different to cook steaks or burgers over wood occasionally instead of a bbq grill.


----------



## Creosote (Mar 28, 2022)

I talked to Craig on Friday Feb 25th, and he is starting my smoker on Monday. Said it would be ready for pickup Friday the 1st so I am heading to Owasso, OK that day and stay overnight and pick the smoker up Saturday the 2nd. Ended up with the 24 x 48 with the pot warmer, cooking grate in FB, 2 cooking grates in the CC, a third port to run my ThermoWorks meat probes, tuning plate, stainless-steel handle covers and a fold down shelf. I ordered it in early December, and it has been an agonizing wait but all the comments from Bell Fab owners on the forum it will definitely have been worth the wait. It's springtime in East Texas so I am planning on really learning an offset and smoking as much as I can between the thunderstorms and tornadoes. TnJake and Displaced Texan, I hope not to become a nuisance on all my novice questions, but I am a rookie smoker. What's the best to learn a stick burner and how to smoke, chicken leg quarters, pork butt or ??? until I get good enough not to ruin a $100 brisket.


----------



## Creosote (Apr 6, 2022)

Finally drove up and picked up my baby. Now to learn how to build a fire and not create creosote. I am ready to start the process of learning to smoke brisket and everything else. It's a 24 x 48 with a 20 x 20 firebox. Got a tuner plate installed and added the stainless steel handles to keep from burning myself.


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 6, 2022)

Creosote said:


> Finally drove up and picked up my baby. Now to learn how to build a fire and not create creosote. I am ready to start the process of learning to smoke brisket and everything else. It's a 24 x 48 with a 20 x 20 firebox. Got a tuner plate installed and added the stainless steel handles to keep from burning myself.


Heck yeah. Congrats


----------



## Creosote (Apr 6, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Heck yeah. Congrats


TnJake, Craig is a super guy, really enjoyed visiting with him. It's amazing the work he puts out in that small shop. Give me the best info you can for building a fire (how large to start with), a full bed of embers/coals or what and how. Help, got to get this thing fired up and cooking without black smoke.


----------



## bauchjw (Apr 6, 2022)

Congrats! I’m hoping to get mine soon!


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 6, 2022)

Creosote said:


> TnJake, Craig is a super guy, really enjoyed visiting with him. It's amazing the work he puts out in that small shop. Give me the best info you can for building a fire (how large to start with), a full bed of embers/coals or what and how. Help, got to get this thing fired up and cooking without black smoke.


I start with a chimney of lump. When it's ready pour into the firebox. Add 3 splits. Mine are 16in long and I cut them into smaller diameter. Lay 2 side by side on coals with space in between and the 3rd across those 2. Intake and exhaust need to be wide open. Leave firebox door open until the sticks catch fire otherwise they will smolder.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Close door when sticks light. If your fire looks like this then it's burning clean. You won't see much smoke come from the stack. You'll need to add more sticks every 45min-1hr. I only use the lump when I first fire up the smoker. 100% wood after that. And just keep all your dampers open


----------



## Creosote (Apr 6, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> I start with a chimney of lump. When it's ready pour into the firebox. Add 3 splits. Mine are 16in long and I cut them into smaller diameter. Lay 2 side by side on coals with space in between and the 3rd across those 2. Intake and exhaust need to be wide open. Leave firebox door open until the sticks catch fire otherwise they will smolder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Appreciate the heck out of the info. Gonna try this beast out hopefully this week but our wind has been blowing 20 mph and above for the last couple of days and is in the forecast for the next several days.


----------



## Creosote (Apr 6, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> Congrats! I’m hoping to get mine soon!


Do you have one being built by Craig?


----------



## bauchjw (Apr 6, 2022)

Creosote said:


> Do you have one being built by Craig?


Yes, I went on his list in December, but I told him no rush, so we’ll see! Planning on June last we talked. I’m getting one on a trailer. Probably too big, but he said I could still use it to cook a baloney sandwich


----------



## Creosote (Apr 6, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> Yes, I went on his list in December, but I told him no rush, so we’ll see! Planning on June last we talked. I’m getting one on a trailer. Probably too big, but he said I could still use it to cook a baloney sandwich


That sounds like Craig and he does like smoking baloney so he's not kidding you. Think you will love his work.


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 6, 2022)

Wonder when he will start paying me a commission? Lol


----------



## Creosote (Apr 6, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Wonder when he will start paying me a commission? Lol


He dang sure needs to in fact he should refund what you paid for yours. I for one wouldn't have known about him without your word of mouth.


----------



## bauchjw (Apr 6, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Wonder when he will start paying me a commission? Lol


Haha! I think you should get one too! I wouldn’t have known about him if it weren’t for you either! I mentioned it to him in our conversation, but he didn’t seem to understand the forum. I’ll put in a good word when I swing out!


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 6, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> Haha! I think you should get one too! I wouldn’t have known about him if it weren’t for you either! I mentioned it to him in our conversation, but he didn’t seem to understand the forum. I’ll put in a good word when I swing out!


Yeah I talked to him about the forum also lol. He wasn't interested. Super nice guy though


----------

